# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Mjeshtri i Muzikes - Agim Krajka

## BOKE

Mjeshtri i muzikës rrëfen rastësinë që e takoi me Kris North


Agim Krajka: Unë në filmin Sex and the City


Anila Mema

Ndoshta nuk e kishte menduar që do të ishte pjesëtar në serialin më të njohur amerikan SEX and the City.

Por fati nuk e braktisi, edhe pas gjithë asaj kohe stërmundimi për tu futur në punë si muzikant në një restorant shqiptarësh në Amerikë. Aty u njoh me Kris North, aktorin kryesor të këtij seriali. Agim Krajka, për të ishte mjeshtri më i mirë shqiptar që kish njohur ndonjëherë, dhe kështu që nuk mund të rrinte indiferent ndaj tij. I propozoi Krajkës ta shoqëronte me muzikë gjatë xhirimeve për serinë e tretë të këtij filmi. Dhe ashtu u bë. Tashmë në repertorin e kompozitorit të njohur renditet edhe seriali SEX and the city. Për gazetën Panorama Agim Krajka rrëfen, gjithë pasion, pjesëmarrjen e tij në këtë serial; jetën prej trembëdhjetë vitesh në Amerikë, familjen dhe kthimin në Shqipëri.

Si ndodhi që ju e latë Shqipërinë dhe prekët tokën amerikane?
Ika nga Shqipëria në vitin 1991. Vitet e para, kur shkova në Amerikë, mendoja se gjërat mund të ishin të thjeshta dhe të lehta, si dhe mendoja se edhe atje, ndoshta një në dhjetë apo njëzet veta, mund ta kish dëgjuar emrin Agim Krajka. Megjithatë, kjo nuk ishte e vërtetë. Popullata më e madhe aty ishte nga Kosova, Mali i Zi... Madje, ishte jashtëzakonisht e vështirë për të punuar në profesionin që unë kisha, se muzikën, kulturën, folklorin, e konsideronin 100 për qind ndryshe nga ne. Një ditë shkova në një restorant shqiptar ku edhe këndohej shqip. Quhej Damarino dhe ishte vetëm 20 metra larg vendit ku luhet ende Show Çikago. Pyeta nëse kërkonin për punë; edhe pse këndova muzikën më të mirë që kisha mësuar në Shqipëri, gjithsesi nuk më pëlqyen. Shkova të nesërmen dhe sërish e, kështu disa ditë me radhë, saqë mendova me vete ti bija pjesëve muzikore më të mira shqiptare, pavarësisht nëse do ta dëshironin apo jo. Hapa një regjistër të madh dhe nisa ti bija tarantelës italiane. Atë moment, pashë se të gjithë kthyen kokën dhe mbetën të shtangur. Më fund, bosi më tha se jo vetëm që do të punoja, por edhe do të paguesha që atë ditë.

Si u gjendët në serialian e njohur Sex and the City?
Në këtë restorant vinin mjaft emra të njohur. Pronari i restorantit kishte miqësi të madhe me Kris North, që është aktori kryesor te Sex and the City. E shihja se vinte shumë në restorant, por nuk e dija se kush ishte ai. Ishte një burrë mjaft i pashëm, që binte shumë në sy dhe ishte e pamundur të qëndroje indiferent kur e shikoje. Por mbi të gjitha, tashmë që unë e njoh, më tërbon formimi i tij. Ka një formim të jashtëzakonshëm, që të lë pa mend. Aty vinte gati një herë në dy-tri netë. Pas disa kohësh, pasi unë kisha nisur punë në restorant, Kris North më afrohet dhe më pyet: Where are you from? ( Nga jeni). Ju përgjigja: From Albania. No, no, - tha, - jeni me të vërtetë i shkëlqyer, - shtoi më tej ai, dhe vazhdoi të më thoshte: Do ti them bosit që do të vij tashmë, katër herë në javë.

Më vonë mësova se Kris North kishte një rol te seriali Sex and the City, të cilin do ta luante, së bashku me të dashurën e tij, në një restorant. Vjen aty me regjisorin dhe i thotë bosit të restorantit se filmin do ta xhironte në atë restorant dhe dëshironte të më xhironte vetëm mua, pa orkestrën. Unë atë natë kam kënduar një këngë të Frenk Sinatrës. Nuk më kujtohet mirë, por më duket se është seria e tretë apo e katërt e serialit SEX and the City ku jam edhe unë për tri a katër minuta. Ishte një kujtim shumë i bukur, sepse ishte një nga serialet më të ndjekura.

Domethënë, kjo ishte një rastësi që ju u gjendët aty?
Nuk mund ta quaj rastësi, por ajo që unë e meritova. Dhe ai ishte vërtet i bindur se unë mund të isha i përshtatshëm në xhirimet e tij. Kishte kohë, shumë kohë që më dëgjonte dhe më ndiqte në muzikën që unë bëja çdo natë në atë restorant. Unë isha favoriti i tij. Sapo hynte në restorant, më thërriste me të madhe: Hi, maestro!. (Edhe jam, ndërkohë) Një natë tjetër erdhi më një regjisor, të cilit i kishte folur gjatë për mua. Ai mu afrua dhe më tha se dëshironte të më xhironte për në filmin e tij, por vetëm muzikën që bëja unë, dhe jo mua si figurë. Ashtu bëmë. Dëshironte tarantelën siçiliane. Gjithçka u bë, dhe kur filmi mbaroi, ai kishte vendosur në titrat Acordon player Agim Krajka.

Si është jeta juaj në Amerikë?
Në vitin 1991, kur shkova në Amerikë, isha komplet i panjohur. Pas kaq vitesh, do të them se jam integruar tërësishtë në jetën amerikane. Shkova me gruan e me dy fëmijët e mi. Ata shkuan në shkollë. Në fillim kishim mjaft nevojë për gjithçka, por me kalimin e kohës, kemi arritur të integrohemi në jetën amerikane. Gruaja dhe djali i madh punojnë në shkollën private të muzikës Krajka, që ne e kemi hapur aty.

Cila është hera e fundit që keni ardhur në Shqipëri?
Herën e fundit në Shqipëri kam qenë para një viti. Vij çdo vit, sepse shpesh them atë shprehjen që breshka në ferrën e vet qëndron gjithmonë. Dhe gjithmonë do të vij në Shqipëri me pushime.



Një shkollë muzike në SHBA me emrin Krajka

Veç muzikës, që luan në restorantet e natës, Krajka ka kohë që ka hapur një shkollë private muzike. Quhet shkolla Krajka dhe tashmë ka bërë mjaft emër për profesionalizëm. Madje, është një nga obligimet kryesore të familjes Krajka. E ndërtuar disa vite më parë, tashmë kjo shkollë private ka filluar të ketë një emër të mirë në lokalitetet vendase. Aty jep mësim ai, gruaja e tij, Semiramiz, dhe djali i madh, Uliksi. Me një komunitet prej 35 nxënësish të kombësive të ndryshme, kjo shkollë synon të nxisë ndjesitë muzikore te nxënësit, duke i bërë ata më të aftë për të studiuar muzikë. Për kompozitorin kjo shkollë është edhe një mënyrë për të qenë sa më pranë profesionit të tij, dhe për të dhënë atë eksperiencë të madhe, të akumuluar gjatë gjithë këtyre viteve punë, një brezi të ri. Krajka tregon se në këtë shkollë studiojnë, përveç nxënësve amerikanë, edhe kinezë, por edhe shqiptarë. Kur sheh se shqiptarët afirmohen, nëpërmjet një edukimi të mirë, kjo është diçka që të bën të ndihesh mirë, thotë ai.



Kush është Agim Krajka

Karriera 30-vjeçare në muzikën shqiptare e ka bërë Agim Krajkën një nga emrat më të pëlqyer për publikun shqiptar. Edhe pse Krajka jeton prej vitesh në Amerikë, këngët e tij kanë një vlerë të padiskutueshme, të cilat janë vlerësuar dhe ende mbeten këngët më të preferuara në tempullin e muzikës shqiptare. Lindi në Kavajë, më 3 maj 1937, në një familje me origjinë dibrane. Babai i tij ishte i apasionuar pas muzikës, dhe si amator luante në disa instrumente muzikore si violinë, mandolinë, fizarmonikë. Dashuria dhe pasioni për muzikën tek Agimi lindën që në fëmijëri, të cilën ia ushqeu edhe vetë babai i tij. Fizarmonika u bë shkak që vajti në Shtëpinë e Pionerit ku filloi të merrej seriozisht me të. Në vitin 1963 Agimi fillon studimet për teori e kompozicion. Degën e Kompozicionit e ka kryer nën drejtimin e të madhit Çesk Zadeja. Në vitin 1964 kalon pranë Ansamblit të Këngëve dhe Valleve Popullore; në fillim si instrumentist e më pas si kompozitor e drejtues orkestre. Krijimtaria e tij muzikore është shumë e gjerë dhe përfshin një periudhë prej tri dekadash. Ka shkruar muzikë në shumë lloje dhe është bërë i famshëm si me muzikën e lehtë ashtu edhe më atë popullore, të përpunuar e orkestrale. Ka kompozuar mjaft pjesë orkestrale për fizarmonikë dhe me qindra këngë të muzikës së lehtë. Ka marrë pjesë në shumë festivale të muzikës deri në festivalet e fundit të pasviteve 90. Që nga kënga e famshme Lemza, e kënduar nga Vaçe Zela në Festivalin e Parë të Këngës në Radio më 1961. Ai është nderuar me mbi 15 çmime të dyta, 3 çmime të treta dhe vetëm një çmim të parë në Festivalin e vitit 1987, me këngën Nuk e harroj, të kënduar nga motrat Libohova.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Veshtrusja

Dikur kam marre pjese ne nje shfaqje muzikore te Agim Krajkes dhe e kam pelqyer shume. Do kisha deshire te dija cfare behet me te dhe nese vazhdon te japi koncerte ne Amerike.

Flm.

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Krajka gjithe diten ne kafe rri  bile aq shume rri sa qe e keputen policet me gjoba parkingu....cuni i vet ne rruge te babit po se di a do mund te arrij te behet i MADH 
SI AGIM KRAJKA. Beri djali vet  nje koncert para ca kohesh dhe doli me sukses.

----------


## BRADYKININ

> Dikur kam marre pjese ne nje shfaqje muzikore te Agim Krajkes dhe e kam pelqyer shume. Do kisha deshire te dija cfare behet me te dhe nese vazhdon te japi koncerte ne Amerike.
> 
> Flm.


Me sa di une, Agim Krajka punon ne nje shkolle muzike ketu ne NY. Hera e fundit qe e kam pare ishte Mars 2005 dhe atehere shprehu mendimin se deshironte te kthehej ne Shqiperi. Nuk i ve faj...sikur i kishte ai shkelqimi/deshira/vullneti qe kishte dikur..nga jeta ne mergim.

----------


## Davius

*"Do rikthehem përgjithnjë në Shqipëri"*

Si gjithmonë plot batuta, hokatar dhe i vëmendshëm ndaj së bukurës. I emocionuar, por veten e ndjen ende borxhli ndaj popullit të tij. Kompozitori i njohur, Agim Krajka, është vlerësuar mbrëmjen e së mërkurës me një çmim special në natën gala të festivalit. 

Eshtë çmimi më i dashur për të dhe këtë e tregon në çdo veprim, në çdo fjalë dhe frazë që thotë. Ndodhet vetëm për pak ditë në Tiranë, por në muajt e parë të vitit të ri do të jetë në Shqipëri. Këtë herë përgjithnjë, duke "braktisur" Nju Jorkun, ku jeton prej mëse 15 vjetësh. "Nuk kam ç'të bëj më atje, por edhe ardhja ime këtu nuk do të jetë një imponim ndaj të tjerëve. Nëse kanë nevojë për mendjen time, jam i gatshëm dhe më i sofistikuar", shprehet kompozitori gjatë një interviste të dhënë për gazetën. 

*Mbrëmjen e djeshme, me rastin e 45-vjetorit të festivalit u vlerësuat me çmimin special. Sa vlen ky çmim në morinë e çmimeve të tjera që mbani prej vitesh?*

Eshtë shumë më i vlefshëm se sa çmimet e dyta, që merrnim në atë kohë gjatë viteve të festivalit. Atëherë më kanë marrë nga rruga, më futën në shkollë, mbarova mirë a keq dhe u bëra Agim Krajka. Falënderoj popullin për këtë çmim, pasi kam bërë kam bërë shumë pak për të. Duke menduar që një popull i tillë me fukarallëk klasik të nxjerrë kaq artistë, të cilët kudo që kanë shkuar i kanë ngritur emrin Shqipërisë, them se akoma nuk i kam shlyer borxhet që kam ndaj tij. Në këtë kontekst jam shumë krenar që jam derivat i këtij populli. Më vjen mirë që më vlerësuan, pasi kam vite të tëra që s'i jap më popullit tim. Por kur më kujtojnë dhe më thërrasin në raste të tilla, emocionohem jashtëzakonisht shumë. 

*Festivalet dhe ju keni ecur paralelisht deri 15 vjet më parë. Si do ta cilësonit ecurinë e muzikës shqiptare gjatë mungesës suaj?*

Jam larguar nga vendi im në vitet '90. Nuk them se duhet të evokohet koha ime, por atëherë nuk mund të mos i jepje ngjyrime politike artit. Atëherë çdo shqiptar nuk mund të mos gjente te kënga diçka të vetën. Kjo ishte në principet e atij realizmi socialist. Nuk na u desh shumë të rrimë net të tëra pa gjumë, të gjejmë motivin, të bëjmë zgjidhjen; unë mbështetsha në popull. Por sot nëse polifonisë labe ia heq fjalët, ajo s'ka nevojë për to, se vetë është një mrekulli. Ne jemi të pavetëdijshëm se derivat i kujt kulture jemi. Ndërsa në muzikën e sotme sheh një lloj majmunllëku artificial. Mendoj se s'ka nevojë të nxjerrësh as gajden e as culen në skenë. Këto marrin melosin nga fundërrinat e tavolinave ballkanike, rrome, greke dhe pastaj për ta shqiptarizuar i fusin një gajde, gjasme me fustanellë. Këto janë me të vërtetë simptoma amatoreske. Dhe mesa shoh ky popull po i ha. Sepse nuk ka organe të atilla, që vënë para përgjegjësisë një krijues. 

*Komercializmi sot është më i shituri, shoqëruar bashkë me performancat gjysmënudo...* 

Kjo gjë helmon diçka kombëtare. Ne kemi kulturë popullore më të avancuar se ajo e Evropës. Tani më bën përshtypje kur shoh se kërcehet në Shqipëri. Më falni, se nuk kam asgjë kundër çfarëdolloj rryme që ekziston në botë, por të gjitha këto rryma që dalin kanë një fondament, një arsye. Amerika është një vend që është shtet, por jo komb dhe si e tillë ia ka dhënë të drejtën çdo qytetari të kultivojë kulturën e tij, por të këndojë shqiptari rrep... Për shumë analistë në Amerikë është faza e parë e shkëputjes nga majmuni. 

*Keni nostalgji për të qenë edhe njëherë pjesë e festivalit të muzikës së lehtë?*

Unë e kam pasur zakon gjithmonë, kur kam marrë pjesë në festivale, të përgatisja këngën, të punoja më të, të më pranohej, ta dëgjoja njëherë në orkestër dhe pastaj nuk e ndiqja më. Tani që nuk jam vetë s'kam ndërmend të shkruaj për të qenë pjesë e festivalit. Besoj, shpresoj dhe jam i bindur, se do të kthehem në muajt e parë të vitit që vjen. Këtë herë përgjithmonë. Nuk kam ç'bëj më në Amerikë. Dy fëmijët kanë mbaruar shkollat e larta, kanë jetën e tyre aty. Por edhe këtu nuk vi t'u imponohem të tjerëve. Unë jam Agim Krajka dhe nëse kanë nevojë për mendjen time, jam i gatshëm dhe më i sofistikuar. 

*Kë do të veçonit si bashkëpunimin tuaj më të mirë ndër vite?* 

Në festivalin e parë dhe të dytë kam punuar me Vaçe Zelën. Ishim mjaft miq dhe e desha shumë si këngëtare. Por edhe ajo e deshi formimin e një firzamonicisti. Këtë miqësi me të e kam ruajtur gjatë, deri në ato kohë kur nuk kishim më mundësi të shiheshim. Ka qenë një këngëtare idhulli për mua. Shpeshherë kur nuk gjeja motive në krijimtarinë time, i gjeja tek mënyra e interpretimit të saj. Pastaj me këngëtarë të tjerë nuk kam pasur relacione si me Vaçen, por të mira. 

*Kompozitori i njohur* 

Karriera 30-vjeçare në muzikën shqiptare e ka bërë Agim Krajkën një nga emrat më të pëlqyer për publikun shqiptar. Edhe pse Krajka jeton prej vitesh në Amerikë, këngët e tij kanë një vlerë të padiskutueshme, të cilat janë vlerësuar dhe ende mbeten këngët më të preferuara në tempullin e muzikës shqiptare. Lindi në Kavajë, më 3 maj 1937, në një familje me origjinë dibrane. Babai i tij ishte i apasionuar pas muzikës, dhe si amator luante në disa instrumente muzikore si violinë, mandolinë, fizarmonikë

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

I modh eshte Krajka. Kam patur knaqesine ta njoh nga afer ktu ne New York dhe me ka lene pershypjet e nje aritisti te madh. Megjithese kemi  mosha te ndryshme benim muhabet me ore te tera. 

Davius flm qe e solle kete postim  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dita

Kompozitori Agim Krajka ben pjese tek me te medhenjte e muzikes se lehte shqiptare. Kjo teme le t'i kushtohet krijimeve te tij. 

Une po e nis duke sjelle nje lidhje qe con te youtube. Nje njeri ka bere sevap e ka sjelle aty kenge shkeputur nga emisioni "Top Show", ku jane paraqitur hitet e kompozitorit ne vite.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=agim+krajka

E urova dhe tek tema me pershendetjet, e uroj serish ketu: ndoshta me kete sjellje dhe njehere ne kujtesen e njerezve kompozitori Agim Krajka gjen motiv t'i kthehet serish festivaleve shqiptare. I ka munguar atyre e publikut!

Ka pasur para me shume se nje muaji nje artikull ne gazeten TemA, ne fakt interviste me djalin e vogel te kompozitorit, Fatrinin, ne te cilin ai tregonte per arritjet e veta dhe per jeten e te atit ne mergim ne SHBA.

----------


## Dita

nga arkivi i gazetes TemA...


*Agim Krajka do të kthehet përfundimisht në atdhe

Dhurata Hamzai*

Ka qenë këto ditë në Tiranë pianisti Fatrin Krajka, me banim në Amerikë. Ai është i biri i kompozitorit të shquar Agim Krajka që ka mërguar që në vitin 1992. Fatrini duke kujtuar ikjen e babait drejt Amerikës, pas rënies së komunizmit në Shqipëri, rrëfen se synimi i tij ishte që të shkollonte fëmijët dhe tu krijonte një të ardhme më të mirë. Duke rrëfyer peripecitë e familjes Krajka që në atë kohë kishte fëmijë ende të parritur dhe të tjera vështirësi që ndihen kur profesioni i të gjithë familjes është vetëm arti dhe muzika, Fatrin Krajka do ta quante këtë aventurë mërgimi të familjes së tij si një mbyllje në vetvete. Ai mendon se edhe pse i ati kishte një lloj emri mes shqiptarëve të diasporës, ka humbur shumë vite krijimtarie të cilat do tia dedikonte një muzike të mirëfilltë kombëtare. Kjo e ka bërë jetesën e Agim Krajkës në Amerikë këto vitet e fundit disi të padurueshme. Tashmë që fëmijët u rritën dhe kanë fituar pavarësinë e tyre artistike, Agim Krajka do të kthehet përfundimisht në Shqipëri, për ta bërë jetën artistike këtu. Kështu pohon dhe biri i tij pianist, Fatrin Krajka, një djalosh i hijshëm, inteligjent, dhe i dashur. Fatrini tregon ndryshimet e jetës që bënin artistët Krajka këtu dhe asaj që bëjnë në Amerikë. Eshtë e vështirë të dalësh e të ndiesh se në rruge nuk të njeh asnjeri. Eshtë një lloj vetmie që në hapat e parë të jetës në Amerikë të terrorizon, thotë ai dhe unë besoj se pas kaq vitesh im atë e ndjen akoma këtë lloj vetmie. I mësuar të punojë gjithë jetën e vet për popullin e vet, misionin e tij të muzikantit nuk do ta përmbushnin dot as koncertet e ndryshme që ai jepte në Amerikë, dhe as ndihma e bashkëshortes së tij Semiramis Krajka (Ami) që e shoqëronte në një grup muzikantësh shqiptarë, ku pikërisht ai Agim Krajka ishte lideri i orkestrës. I biri Fatrin Krajka shkoi në Amerikë që në moshën 13 vjeç, sa mbaroi klasën e tetë dhe ai futet në një shkollë atje. Ishte në moshën e adoleshencës dhe e gjeti veten krejt të papërgatitur për tu integruar në një shoqëri amerikane, ku raca, gjuhë e kultura të ndryshme krijonin një konfuzion në kokën e pianistit. Edhe pse sot është një qytetar i mirë amerikan dhe një pianist i talentuar Fatrin Krajka nuk ngurron të thotë se e ndjente veten të humbur në Amerikë. Për këtë që ka ndjerë në fillim, ai është në gjendje të kuptojë dhe të përkrahë edhe kthimin përfundimtar të të atit Agim Krajka në Shqipëri, në vendin ku populli i tij e ka konsideruar si një artist të famshëm. Agim Krajka nuk ka mbërritur ende në Tiranë, por mirëseardhja për të është shkruar diku. Ministria e Kulturës i ka propozuar Presidentit të Republikës për dekorimin e tij me urdhërin Mjeshtër i Madh, sepse karriera 30-vjeçare në muzikën shqiptare ende nuk e ka shuar jehonën e emrit te tij në veshët e publikut shqiptar. Edhe pse Krajka jeton prej vitesh në Amerikë, këngët e tij kanë një vlerë të padiskutueshme, të cilat janë vleresuar dhe ende mbeten këngët më të preferuara në tempullin e muzikës shqiptare. Agim Krajka u lind në Kavajë, më 3 maj 1937, në një familje me origjinë dibrane. I biri Fatrini rrëfen se gjyshi ishte i apasionuar pas muzikës, dhe si amator luante në disa instrumenta muzikore, si violinë, mandolinë, fizarmonikë. Kështu vazhdoi kjo traditë, dashuria dhe pasioni për muzikën tek Agimi lindën që në fëmijëri. Fizarmonika u bë shkak që Agim Krajka vajti në Shtëpinë e Pionierit, ku filloi të merrej seriozisht me muzikën. Në vitin 1963 Agimi filloi studimet për teori e kompozicion. Degën e kompozicionit e ka kryer nën drejtimin e Çesk Zadesë. Në vitin 1964 kalon pranë Ansamblit të Këngëve dhe Valleve Popullore në fillim si instrumentist e më pas si kompozitor e drejtues orkestre. Krijimtaria e tij muzikore është shumë e gjerë dhe përfshin një periudhë prej tri dekadash. Agim Krajka, babai i Fatrinit, ka shkruar muzikë në shumë variante interpretimi dhe është bërë i famshëm si me muzikën e lehtë, ashtu dhe me atë popullore, të përpunuar e orkestrale. Ka kompozuar mjaft pjesë orkestrale për fizarmonikë dhe me qindra këngë të muzikës së lehtë. Ka marrë pjesë në shumë festivale të muzikës deri në festivalet e fundit të pasviteve 90. Fatrini kujton shumë pak nga krijimtaria e të atit, sepse nuk e ka jetuar kohën artistike në Shqiperi, por mjafton që të pohoj se kënga e famshme Lemza, e kënduar nga këngëtarja e madhe Vaçe Zela, në Festivalin e Parë të Këngës në Radio më 1961, ka qenë kompozim i Agim Krajkës dhe fill pas kësaj do të ndjehet mungesa e tij më shumë në Tiranë. Në Shqipëri, Agim Krajka është nderuar me 15 çmime të dyta, 3 çmime të treta dhe vetëm një çmim të parë në Festivalin e vitit 1987, me këngën Nuk e harroj të kënduar nga motrat Libohova.

----------


## Dita

Pervec titullit "Mjeshter i Madh" Agim Krajka do te meritonte dhe titullin "I persekutuar me cmime te dyta ne festivale" per shkak te motiveve dhe ritmeve jo-komuniste ne kenget e tij te paharrueshme te festivaleve. Po pikerisht ato ritme e kane bere qe ne popull kenget e tij te duheshin gjithmone si fituese te festivaleve.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Brari

gjithashtu Ai meriton titullin.. " i denuar me mbajtjen e fizarmonikes ne supe gjat ekzekutimit te valleve te stermerzitshme e te sterzgjatura tematiko politiko bombastiko folkloriko plenumore.."..
lol..

do jet njeri i ndershem i ngrati e prandaj nuku vjen ne tirane.. 

dallkauket nga bota e artit.. u ben miljardere.. aty ..

LLaka agron psh sdi ku ti coje parate qe fiton me humorin politik..
Shko ne Shqiperi mo Agron se atje eshte vendi inë..
Jan bere bosa nxensit e Mjeshtrit te Madh..  
Po Shteti duhet tu jape doren Artisteve si Krajka..

----------


## Albo

*Agim Krajka, klompozitori qe beri epoke*


Ka jetuar për vite me radhë mes Shqipërisë dhe Amerikës. Ai është një prej kompozitorëve më të mëdhenj të muzikës shqiptare, me një kontribut të madh dhe me vlera në këngën shqiptare. Ky është Agim Krajka, ai që rrëfen fillimet dhe vazhdimësinë e karrierës së tij artistike në “Albania Weekend”. Çdo gjë në jetën e tij ka nisur me fizarmonikën, të cilën e ka të trashëguar nga babai i tij. Fillimet për të nuk kanë qenë shumë të lehta, edhe pse kishte një pasion të veçantë, siç ishte muzika. Talenti i tij ka spikatur që në vogëli duke mos u ndarë asnjëherë nga fizarmonika që ia shtoi akoma më shumë atë emocion dhe atë drejtim në rrugën e bukur të artit. Hyrja në ushtri dhe në festivalet e njëpasnjëshme bënë që Agim Krajka të ishte pjesë e atyre që bënë epokën e muzikës në Shqipëri. Në vitin 1962 kompozoi të famshmen "Lemza", e cila pati një sukses në skenë. Vrulli për të krijuar për Agim Krajkën nuk kishte të sosur pasi në vitin 1963 erdhi para publikut shqiptar me zërin e Vaçe Zelës, me këngën “Djaloshi dhe shiu". Po këtë vit, Tish Daija e bëri pjesë të Ansamblit të Këngëve dhe Valleve, aty ku njohu dhe bashkëshorten e tij të mrekullueshme, Amin. Në Ansamblin e Këngëve dhe Valleve Popullore, në fillim hyri si instrumentist e më pas si kompozitor e drejtues orkestre. Veprimtaria muzikore e Agim Krajkës përfshin disa dekada, ku krijoi dhe dha kontribut jo vetëm në muzikën e lehtë, por edhe në atë popullore, të përpunuar dhe orkestrale, ndërsa ka kompozuar edhe muzikë për filma. Në gjithë këto vite krijimtari ka bashkëpunuar me emra të mëdhenj, me këngëtarë që sot janë legjenda të muzikës shqiptare. Vlerat e muzikës së lehtë shqiptare nuk mund të kuptohen pa kompozimet ritmike të Agim Krajkës, pa ato nota ndryshe, të cilat edhe pa dashur të shtynin në kërcim të tepruar. Që nga kënga e famshme "Lemza", ai është nderuar në festivale me mbi 17 çmime të dyta, 3 çmime të treta dhe vetëm një çmim të parë në festivalin e vitit 1987, me këngën "Nuk e harroj", të kënduar nga motrat Libohova.
Më tej, gjatë kësaj interviste, Agim Krajka tregon 16 vitet e jetës së tij në Amerikë, aktivitetin e tij artistik dhe suksesin e familjes dhe dy djemve të tij.

Riktheheni pas gjashtëmbëdhjetë vitesh në Shqipëri. Me çfarë po merret momentalisht kompozitori i mirënjohur Agim Krajka?
Natyrisht, merrem vetëm me atë gjë që kam mundësi ta bëj brenda profesionit tim. Në gamën e madhe të mundësive që ka një profesionist, nëse unë do të isha profesionist, është shumë e vështirë, pasi të bësh muzikë do të thotë të ndjekësh një zinxhir punësh, pasi duhet të orkestrosh, duhet të merresh dhe më albume, të cilat këngëtarët i bëjnë për të treguar portretin e tyre artistik. Momentalisht po merrem me kompozimin e dy këngëve ku në ndonjë moment shkruaj për të. Kjo është sfera profesionale e sinqertë e zanatit tim, pastaj, nga ana tjetër, jam shumë i angazhuar pasi kam shumë studentë që u jap mësim në ato drejtime që ata kanë nevojë dhe unë i mësoj shumë mirë. Gjithashtu dhe bashkëshortja është impenjuar shumë, pasi ajo është një muzikante që pati goxha sukses në Amerikë. Ajo, gjatë atyre viteve në Amerikë dha mësim në tri shkolla, ndërsa unë punoja me fizarmonikë.

Si ka lindur pasioni drejt muzikës për profesor Krajkën?
Natyrisht që karrierën time e kam nisur me fizarmonikën. Ashtu siç kam thënë dhe herë të tjera, babai im e ka pasur pasion të madh fizarmonikën dhe ndoshta ka qenë i pari që ka sjellë fizarmonikën në Shqipëri. Unë këtë pasion e gjeta në shtëpinë time, e kisha të gatshme, edhe pse në fillimet e para nuk më linin t’i bija pasi më thoshin se do të merrja zanat ahengxhinjsh. Mirëpo e vërteta qëlloi ndryshe dhe koha tregoi se unë isha i talentuar dhe kisha vesh muzike. Në vitin ’53 shënova një sukses pasi bëra pjesë në një estradë profesionistësh. Në kohën që u bëra pjesë e estradës fillova të mësoja notat, edhe pse fizarmonika është vetë instrument harmonik, melodik, që të ndihmon shumë ta njohësh botën e muzikës dhe të përgatit jashtëzakonisht shumë. Më vonë hyra në Orkestrën e Radio Televizionit dhe automatikisht u bëra pjesë e saj. Në vitin ’62, ku u mbajt Festivali i Parë, natyrisht më bënë drejtues të kompleksit ritmik se ishin dy orkestra, një e madhe dhe një e vogël, ndërsa në Festivalin e Dytë, pas këngës “Djaloshi dhe shiu”, u largova nga Orkestra e RTSH-së. Më vonë, Tish Daija më bëri pjesë të Ansamblit të Këngëve dhe Valleve Popullore dhe jo vetëm kaq, po atij ansambli i jam mirënjohës, pasi në vitin 1963 automatikisht unë fillova studimet në Konservator për kompozicion. Ishte një periudhë e lodhshme dhe e rëndë për mua, por që ia ka vlejtur shumë.

Si i kujtoni bashkëpunimet me Vaçe Zelën, hyjneshën e këngës shqipe që dhe sot dëgjohet me nostalgji?
Vaçe Zela, natyrisht, bën pjesë tek ato personalitete që rrallë i vijnë kombit tonë. Vaçe Zela me zë, Vaçe Zela pa zë, ishte një artiste që dhe kur fliste të emociononte. Zëri i saj ka qenë tmerrësisht komunikues. Nuk ishte vokali që i bënte përshtypje publikut; ajo dhe kur lodhej dhe mezi i recitonte këngët, njerëzit emocionoheshin. Me pak fjalë, ajo ishte derivati i një taksie artistike dhe nuk ishte vetëm se ajo kishte vokalin dhe formimi i saj ishte krejtësisht tjetër. Ajo nuk është marrë kurrë me vokalin e saj, vokali ishte një pjesë e vlerave të Vaçes. Bashkëpunimi im me Vaçen ka qenë në këngën “Lemza”. Ishte fantastike pasi një popull e admiroi vokalin e Vaçes dhe kompozimin tim.

Kujt i dedikohej kënga “Lemza”?
Kjo këngë i dedikohej asaj rinie që në mënyrë të fshehtë mund t’i lejohej apo të dashurohej me ndonjë djalë, sepse tregoheshe me gisht në atë kohë dhe çfarë hiqte ajo vajza e shkretë! Ishte një primitivizëm i familjes dhe i shoqërisë, por jo se nuk bëhej dashuri në atë kohë. Në atë kohë kishte një romanticizëm shumë të madh. Unë mund të shkoja deri në malin e Dajtit nëse një femër që më pëlqente me lejonte t’i merrja erë te flokët. Në këmbë mund të shkoja dhe të kthehesha, por më bënte të jetoja një javë rresht me atë kënaqësi.

Një familje muzikantësh me vlera të mëdha. Si jeni njohur me bashkëshorten tuaj?
Me Amin jam njohur në një nga festivalet e radios. Ajo ishte maturante në Liceun Artistik për violinë. Orkestra, shpeshherë, për të plotësuar stafin, thërriste violinistë nga Liceu. Ajo mbrëmje ka qenë dhe shkëndija e parë e njohjes tonë dhe kështu vazhduan më vonë me raporte më të afërta deri në martesë.

Një familje artistësh me dy djem artistë. Sa keni ndikuar ju te profesionalizmi i tyre?
Në fakt për fëmijët kemi sakrifikuar shumë si unë, ashtu dhe Ami, por edhe ata kanë investuar shumë me dijet dhe aftësitë e tyre. Ne nuk dinim t’i drejtonim në një sferë tjetër, të profesionalizoheshin apo të bënin shkollë duke pasur pianon në shtëpi dhe duke qenë vetë profesorë të dy ne. Në fakt, ne si prindër jemi treguar vërtet shumë strikt, pasi bëhej fjalë për të ardhmen e tyre. Orët e studimit i bënin orë studimi të plotë dhe në fakt, në një farë mënyre ushtruam diktaturë mbi të dy djemtë, por në fund ia arritën, treguan vlerat e tyre. Në fakt, vlerat që kishin dy djemtë tanë nuk i kuptuam këtu, i kuptuam kur shkuam në Amerikë, kur konkurroi djali i madh për të hyrë në konservator, në shkollën klasike amerikane dhe e fitoi shkollën me zotësinë e tij. E njëjta gjë ndodhi dhe me djalin e vogël, i cili ishte pesë vjet më i vogël. Gëzimin më të madh unë dhe Ami e kemi marrë në momentin kur djali i vogël fitoi konkursin mes 150 pianistësh dhe i dhanë të drejtën të hyjë në Carnigel. Ky ishte shpërblimi më i madh që morëm gjatë atij konkursi kur pamë fotografinë e djalit mes gjithë asaj salle gjigante. Në këtë mënyrën fëmijët na e shpërblyen dhe ne pas disa vitesh qëndrim në Amerikë u kthyem në ferrën tonë.

Çfarë mund të na thoni për shkollën “Krajka” që u ngrit në Amerikë?
Në fakt, shkolla me emrin “Krajka” u krijua në katër-pesë vitet e fundit të qëndrimit tonë në Amerikë. Vitet e para për ne kanë qenë tepër të vështira për arsye se unë fillova të punoja nëpër lokalet shqiptare për të mbijetuar së bashku me gruan. Jetuam për dymbëdhjetë vjet rresht me sakrifica dhe mundime, por në fund të fundit ia vlejti, pasi ndërtuam një jetë të mrekullueshme për dy djemtë tanë. Realizova bashkëpunime me regjisorë me famë, mora pjesë dhe në dy filma, “Sex the city” dhe një film tjetër. Me fizarmonikë e nisa jetën time, atje i rrita fëmijët me atë fizarmonikë dhe s’e kam për turp dhe sot nëse do të më duhet të punoj, do të vazhdoj ta bëj. Ndërsa bashkëshortja ime në fillim hapi disa kurse më fëmijë shqiptarë për piano dhe violinë. Ajo përfitoi jashtëzakonisht shumë dhe me ndihmën time, por dhe me intelektin e saj që këtu nuk pati mundësi ta vinte në punë. Në Amerikë patëm mundësi të mëdha dhe në një farë mënyre atë shkollë u detyruam ta quanim shkolla shqipe “Krajka” sepse pjesa dërrmuese e njohën talentin tonë shqiptar. Ishte e bukur të ndërtoje një jetë, një veprimtari në një vend të huaj, pasi ajo shkollë u bë si një shtëpi kulture, vinin nxënës nga qytete të ndryshme. Repertori i shkollës “Krajka” në shumicën e rasteve ishte shqip, vetëm në ndonjë festë të veçantë kishte dhe ndonjë pjesë nga repertori amerikan.

Për çfarë arsyesh u kthyet në Shqipëri?
Unë e kam thënë dhe herë të tjera që pas gjashtëmbëdhjetë vjetëve nuk mund të rrija më në Amerikë. Unë u ktheva në ferrën time edhe pse ferra gjeta me të vërtetë. Në fakt çdo gjë që quhet gëzim unë shijoj gjysmën, sepse nuk kam me kë ta materializoj këtë gëzim, pasi më mungojnë fëmijët. Me të vërtetë u ktheva pa asnjë dollar në Shqipëri, por u ktheva dhe pa asnjë dollar borxh. Dollarët për mua janë dy djemtë e mi që kanë prekur skenat e botës.

Tregu muzikor shqiptar sot është bombarduar nga muzika komerciale. Kompozitorët dhe këngëtarët e mirëfilltë pothuajse janë larguar. Çfarë ka ndikuar sipas jush?
Si një profesionist mund të kem të paktën një krijimtari që nga viti 1962 e deri në ditët e sotme. Të mos them sa këngë kam shkruar që nga Festivali i Parë e deri tani. Që nga Festivali i Parë dhe deri tani kam marrë njëzetë çmime, 17 çmime të dyta, tri të treta dhe një çmim të parë. Kam shkruar tetë muzikë filmash dhe dy balete për fëmijë dhe nuk mora as dhe 100 lekë të vjetër për të drejtën e autorit. Dikush duhet të përgjigjet për këtë punë. Të gjithë shkruajnë a dhe b, por e përdorin në mënyrën e tyre, ndërsa ne vetëm në emër të globalizmit bëjmë budallallëqe, aq sa po e kthejmë edhe rininë në një turmë, e cila nuk di se nga ka ardhur dhe ku do të shkojë. Një nga arsyet kryesore është dhe muzika që transmetohet në televizionet shqiptare. Sot çfarë nuk dëgjoj, por vetëm shqip nuk dëgjon. Edhe muzika e lehtë për mua është një pseudomuzikë, ajo mund të jetë muzikë për një periudhë 2 apo 3-vjeçare, sa që të zhvatin lekët. Në bastardimin e muzikës shqiptare është vetëm paaftësia e tërë njerëzve të pashkolluar, që gjejnë, krijojnë dhe mbështeten te shtëpitë diskografike, që shesin pa pikë përgjegjësie. Ka edhe gjëra të mira, edhe mund të ketë ndonjë CD të mirë, po ku bien në sy këto? Ne në Europë nuk mund të hymë dot pa kulturën tonë. Italiani nuk e ka dhunuar muzikën e tij, po ashtu dhe francezi etj., vetëm ne po e dhunojmë në emër të hyrjes në Europë.

Profesor Krajka, çfarë simbolizon për ju muzika e lehtë?
Për mua nuk ka muzikë të lehtë dhe muzikë të rëndë, për mua ka muzikë të bukur dhe të shëmtuar. Ka muzikë të vërtetë dhe pseudomuzikë. Çdo njeri, sipas formimit, sipas mundësive, gjen veten në shumë zhanre që ka krijuar qytetërimi botëror se ku mund të shprehet më mirë.

Cila ka qenë periudha më e bukur e karrierës tuaj?
Edhe kur kam marrë çmimin e parë, pas kaq e kaq vitesh, që kisha të drejtë të gëzoja, ma bënë akoma më të vështirë. Në fakt ishte një gëzim shumë i madh, por unë s’kisha forcë. Në njëfarë mënyre dhe forcën e gjeta se ma solli rinia, dhe ky ishte një gëzim shumë i madh. Në orën 12 të natës më bie dera dhe më vjen një klasë mature e shkollës “Katër Dëshmorët”. Nuk e harroj asnjëherë në jetën time. Kam kaluar natën më të bukur dhe më me emocion me studentët që më bënë atë surprizë të mrekullueshme. Ishte me të vërtetë një gjë madhështore, nuk i harroj dot kurrë ato fytyra të atyre të rinjve që erdhën për të më përgëzuar për çmimin. Pastaj gëzime të shumta më kanë ndjekur gjatë gjithë kësaj kohe, por këtë moment nuk mund t’i përmend të gjitha.



*Krijimtaria e Agim Krajkës*
Agim Krajka lindi në Kavajë, më 3 maj 1937, në një familje me origjinë dibrane. Babai i tij ishte i pasionuar pas muzikës dhe si amator luante në disa instrumente muzikore si violinë, mandolinë, fizarmonikë. Dashuria dhe pasioni për muzikën tek Agimi lindën që në fëmijëri, të cilën ia ushqeu edhe vetë babai i tij. Fizarmonika u bë shkak që vajti në Shtëpinë e Pionierit, ku filloi të merrej seriozisht me të. Në vitin 1963 Agimi filloi studimet për teori e kompozicion. Degën e Kompozicionit e ka kryer nën drejtimin e të madhit Çesk Zadeja. Në vitin 1964 kaloi pranë Ansamblit të Këngëve dhe Valleve Popullore; në fillim si instrumentist e më pas si kompozitor e drejtues orkestre. Veprimtaria e tij muzikore është shumë e gjerë dhe përfshin një periudhë prej tri dekadash. Ka shkruar muzikë në shumë lloje dhe është bërë i famshëm si me muzikën e lehtë, ashtu edhe me atë popullore, të përpunuar e orkestrale. Ka kompozuar mjaft pjesë orkestrale për fizarmonikë dhe me qindra këngë të muzikës së lehtë. Ka marrë pjesë në shumë festivale të muzikës, deri në festivalet e fundit të pas viteve ‘90. Që nga kënga e famshme “Lemza”, e kënduar nga Vaçe Zela në Festivalin e Parë të Këngës në Radio më 1961-shin. Ai është nderuar me mbi 15 çmime të dyta, 3 çmime të treta dhe vetëm një çmim të parë në Festivalin e vitit 1987, me këngën “Nuk e harroj”, të kënduar nga motrat Libohova.

Albania
22 Maj 2010

----------


## sirena_adria

*Agim Krajka: Xhelozia profesionale hoqi “Këngët e rinisë”nga Festivali i Këngës në RTSH * 

Kompozitori me titullin “Mjeshtër i Madh”, njeriu që bëri epokë në muzikën shqiptare vjen me një rrëfim për jetën e tij

Ai është një prej kompozitorëve më të mëdhenj të muzikës, me një kontribut të madh dhe me vlera në këngën shqiptare. Kompozitori Agim Krajka, ka jetuar për vite me radhë mes Shqipërisë dhe Amerikës. Çdo gjë në jetën e tij ka nisur me fizarmonikën, të cilën e ka të trashëguar nga babai i tij. Në këtë intervistë dhënë për gazetën “SOT”, kompozitori i njohur vjen me një rrëfim për jetën e tij, duke na zbuluar disa nga “sekretet” e suksesit të tij artistik. Ai tregon se fillimet për të nuk kanë qenë shumë të lehta, edhe pse kishte një pasion të veçantë, siç ishte muzika. Talenti i tij ka spikatur që në vogëli, duke mos u ndarë asnjëherë nga fizarmonika që ia shtoi akoma më shumë atë emocion dhe atë drejtim në rrugën e bukur të artit. Hyrja në ushtri dhe në festivalet e njëpasnjëshme bënë që Agim Krajka të ishte pjesë e atyre që bënë epokën e muzikës në Shqipëri. Në vitin 1962 kompozoi të famshmen "Lemza", e cila pati një sukses në skenë. Vrulli për të krijuar për Agim Krajkën nuk kishte të sosur, pasi në vitin 1963 erdhi para publikut shqiptar sërish me zërin e këngëtares Vaçe Zela me këngën “Djaloshi dhe Shiu". Po këtë vit, Tish Daija e bëri pjesë të Ansamblit të Këngëve dhe Valleve, aty ku njohu dhe bashkëshorten e tij, Amin. Në Ansamblin e Këngëve dhe Valleve Popullore në fillim hyri si instrumentist e më pas si kompozitor e drejtues orkestre. Veprimtaria muzikore e “Mjeshtrit të Madh” Agim Krajka përfshin disa dekada, ku krijoi dhe dha kontribut jo vetëm në muzikën e lehtë, por edhe në atë popullore, të përpunuar dhe orkestrale, ndërsa ka kompozuar edhe muzikë për shumë filma të njohur shqiptarë. Në gjithë këto vite krijimtari ka bashkëpunuar me emra të mëdhenj, me këngëtarë që sot janë legjenda të muzikës shqiptare. Vlerat e muzikës së lehtë shqiptare nuk mund të kuptohen pa kompozimet ritmike të Agim Krajkës, që nga kënga e famshme "Lemza", ai është nderuar në festivale me mbi 16 çmime të dyta, 3 çmime të treta dhe vetëm një çmim të parë në festivalin e vitit 1987, me këngën "Nuk e harroj", të kënduar nga motrat Libohova. Në gjithë këto vite krijimtari ka bashkëpunuar me emra të mëdhenj, me këngëtarë që sot janë legjenda të muzikës shqiptare. E para vjen Vaçe Zela, pastaj motrat Libohova, Luan Zhegu, Parashqevi Simaku, si dhe shumë të tjerë, ku ai thuri këngë që ende edhe sot këndohen me të njëjtën dashuri. Për kompozitorin e madh shqiptar Agim Krajka, huazimet e pakontrolluara, moskujdesi i shtetit për institucionet kulturore, indiferenca ndaj artit të vërtetë janë problemet më të rënda për të, që po e bastardojnë muzikën dhe artin shqiptar në përgjithësi. Më tej gjatë kësaj interviste, Agim Krajka tregon 16 vitet e jetës së tij në Amerikë, aktivitetin e tij artistik, suksesin e familjes dhe dy djemve të tij artistë.

*-Keni një karrierë të pasur artistike, me shumë këngë të cilat kanë mbetur në kujtesën e publikut për dekada me radhë. Janë të shumta krijimet tuaja muzikore që këndohen edhe sot, por pas kaq vitesh çfarë mund të na thoni për këngët tuaja, ku “Lemza” u këndua për herë të parë në vitin 1962, ku edhe pse kanë kaluar dekada ajo dhe sot e kësaj dite vijon të këndohet dhe pëlqehet nga publiku?*

Ne në atë kohë ishim pjesëtarë të një gjenerate, që e dinim që rinisë, popullit i takonte diçka më shumë, megjithëse nuk kishte nga ata që protestonin, këtë e ndjenin të gjithë, aq më shumë që pas viteve ’60 sikur u bë një pseudoliberalizëm. Në atë kohë kishte turistë të huaj gjermanë që visheshin ndryshe edhe rinia jonë e ndjeu veten shumë pas, e ndjente veten në minoritet, sepse nuk gëzonte asgjë të sajën. Ne që merreshim me rininë, hulumtonin duke sjellë dhe krijimtarinë muzikore. Unë në atë kohë i bija fizarmonikës, dhe e dinim se çfarë donte dhe çfarë i mungonte rinisë, ku nuk kishte dhe këngë për rininë. Në ato vite i këndohej, aksionistëve apo dhe të tjerave që i duheshin shtetit, por ama që ta gjente rinia veten edhe shpirtërisht se në çfarë vitesh jetonte dhe si ti gëzonte, në këngë kjo nuk kishte ndodhur. Unë kisha shumë miqësi me Vaçe Zelën, sepse e shoqëroja me këngët në ambiente të ndryshme, por dhe ato familjare, dhe kjo ishte një nga arsyet që kur u bë festivali i parë në vitin 1962 në atë kohë mua më bënë dirigjent të kompleksit ritmik dhe unë i bija shumë mirë fizarmonikës dhe Vaçja më tha : “ O Agim pse nuk bën një këngë, unë jam e sigurt që do të bësh një gjë të bukur”. Pasi u bë muzika e këngës “Lemza”, ajo më tha që për poezinë do të shkosh tek Haxhi Rama, i cili sapo e dëgjoi më bëri poezinë. Edhe ato vargje sigurisht që ishin për të gjithë rininë. Kur e dëgjoi Vaçja ajo e pëlqeu shumë këngën. Mbaj mend që i thashë në atë kohë: “ mua më vjen keq që në mbrëmjet e vallëzimit të rinjtë dëgjojnë këngë të Çelentanos, por pse të mos kemi këngët tona”? Ajo këngë dha një impuls të madh, dhe pas festivalit nuk kaloi dy ditë dhe e hoqën këngën nga transmetimi, sepse sipas tyre ishte shumë e avancuar për kohën, ndërsa kënga e dytë është “Gjyshe” që e këndon sërish Vaçe Zela, sepse me atë kisha miqësi dhe unë isha i interesuar që të evidentoja vlerat me punën time dhe pas festivalit të dytë më larguan nga puna më këngën “Djaloshi dhe Shiu”. 

*-Si e pritët heqjen e këngës nga transmetimi në atë vit?*

U mërzita shumë, dhe më kujtohet që pas katër muajsh unë isha në një radhë siç ishte në atë kohë dhe dhanë një këngë nga kompozitorët e rinj. Filloi kënga “O ra zilja....”, kur filluan të thërrisnin “Lemza....”, kur polici thirri “pushoni të dëgjojmë këngën”. Nuk e harroj atë ditë, jam ndjerë shumë mirë. Po ashtu edhe këngën “Djaloshi dhe Shiu” ma hoqën, dhe sipas tyre ishin të parakohshme. Në festival ishin specialistë nuk ishin të partisë, prandaj ato pranoheshin në festival dhe më pas hiqeshin nga transmetimi, kur hoqën këtë këngë edhe mua më hoqën nga puna, mirëpo nuk e harroj të ndjerin Tish Daija, i cili më mori në ansamblin e shtetit.

*-Keni krijuar shumë këngë në ato vite?*

Pas “Lemzës” në 1962 erdhi “Djaloshi dhe Shiu” në vitin 1963, më pas erdhën dhe këngët e tjera me radhë në shumë Festivale të Këngës në RTSH. Në karrierën time numëroj një çmim të parë, 16 të dyta dhe tre çmime të treta. Unë isha më i gëzuar kur merrja çmime të dyta, pasi me të para vlerësoheshin këngët e partisë në ato vite. Nuk e harroj të ndjerin Gjon Simoni, i cili më tregon një platformë të festivalit të vitit ‘75, ku kishte 12 këngë, 3 duhej të ishin për partinë, 2 për mbrojtjen, 1 për klasën punëtore etj, dhe vetëm një këngë ishte për dashurinë, ku duhej ta krijonte Agim Krajka.

*-Me kë nga këngëtarët keni bashkëpunuar më shumë?*

*Në disa festivale kam bashkëpunuar me Vaçe Zelën, më vonë kur ajo krijoi një prestigj të njohur nga eprorët për Vaçen caktohej kompozitori. Por kam bashkëpunuar dhe me shumë të tjerë si motrat Irma dhe Eranda Libohova, Parashqevi Simaku, Luan Zhegu, por dhe me shumë emra të tjerë. Për të gjithë këngëtarët që kam bashkëpunuar kam kujtime dhe përshtypje shumë të mira, por do të veçoja Parashqevi Simakun për zërin e saj të mrekullueshëm. Ajo ishte një përjashtim ndër këngëtaret e tjera. Ishte e jashtëzakonshme në të gjitha gjinitë që këndonte*.

*-Kë quani krijimin më të mirë të karrierës suaj muzikore?*

Kënga “Gjyshe” ishte ikona e krijimtarisë sime, por krijimi më i mirë ishte “Ylli partizan”, e cila i këndohej një shoku të ngushtë të tim eti, Mustafa Gjollesha një intelektual që e kishin varur në vitin 1943. Im atë më tregonte historinë e tij, ku më thoshte që kishte qenë shoku i tij i ngushtë. Kjo më emocionoi dhe ka qenë një nga krijimet më të bukura të miat. Pas kësaj kënge, Prenkë Jakova kur u bë mbledhja e dytë e Lidhjes së Artistëve, tha se kjo këngë është model i këngës shqiptare, më tej ai tha se ky njeri meriton të jetë në Lidhje.

*-Cili ka qenë momenti më i vështirë gjatë karrierës suaj muzikore?*

Momenti më i vështirë ka qenë kur më hoqën këngën “Këngët e rinisë” pas viteve ’70, e cila ka qenë një nga këngët e mia më të bukura. Këtë këngë e hoqi brenda natës Feim Ibrahimi, i cili në atë vit ishte kryetar jurie. Kënga këndohej nga Luan Zhegu, e cila u fut në festival dhe brenda natës e hoqën nuk e futën as në finale.

*-Sipas jush pse ndodhi kjo?*

Unë isha mësuar me këngët që më hiqnin, por ama kur në vitin 2010 e dëgjoj një muaj rresht, kjo më gëzon shumë që ajo nuk është harruar. Kjo këngë ka qenë me poezi të Zhuljana Jorganxhi, ishte një tekst i cili ishte shumë i mirë. Mendoj se kënga u hoq nga xhelozia profesionale.

*-Pas viteve ’90, si vijoi krijimtaria juaj muzikore?*

Kënga ime e fundit në festival titullohej “Sonet për vete”, me poezi të Jorgo Papingjit, e cila u këndua nga Parashqevi Simaku. E fillova festivalin me këngëtaren Vaçe Zela dhe e mbylla me Parashqevi Simakun, me të cilën kam punuar disa vjet. 

*-Një mesazh nga ju për kompozitorët e rinj?*

Që të jesh kompozitor duhet të shkollohesh, pa shkollë nuk quhesh kompozitor. Unë kam qenë instrumentist virtuoz, por ama në vitin 1963 unë hyra në konservator. Në kohën kur kam qenë në shkollë unë kam bërë dhe muzikë filmash, ku në karrierën time numëroj tetë krijime muzikore për filmat, por kam shkruar dhe balete, ku më ka ndihmuar shumë fizarmonika. Nuk mua ta quash veten kompozitor, kur blen një coboard dhe thua bëj muzikë? Sot dëgjojmë lloj-lloj këngësh, ritmesh që nuk kanë nivel artistik.

*-Ashtu si thoni dhe ju shumë rryma muzikore janë futur në krijimtarinë muzikore shqiptare, sa e ka dëmtuar turbo-folku?*

Ata që merren me këtë janë pseudokompozitorë, ata që i këndojnë janë pseudokëngëtarë. Në kohën tonë nuk i kishim këto, ishin këngët më të mira të muzikës së lehtë, ato i kishin notat muzikore brenda tyre, ndërsa sot nuk merret vesh se çfarë janë. Ne kemi një folklor të mrekullueshëm, kemi jugun, kemi Çamërinë, kemi Dibrën, etj. Ku është sot kënga Tiranase, ku është aristokracia e Hafsa Zyberit, Fitnete Rexhës që emocionon këdo. Ajo ishte kulturë origjinale, ndërsa sot janë futur lloj-lloj ritmesh që nuk merret vesh se çfarë janë. Ata që hodhën themelet e muzikës së vërtetë shqiptare kanë qenë njerëz të mençur dhe kanë ditur që gjëja më e bukur dhe e rëndësishme e një populli është kultura e tij dhe ia kanë arritur qëllimit. Shqiptarët sot e kanë të drejtën të gëzojnë lirinë absolute, por më duket se një pjesë e madhe e saj lufton për disa gjëra më imediate. Ka njerëz që po pasurohen me këtë krim që bëhet në muzikën e sotme shqiptare.

*-Çfarë i mungon sot këngës shqiptare?*

Këngës shqiptare i mungon sot pasaporta shqiptare, por dhe kur i këndojnë këngët e gjeneratës sime i këndojnë në mënyrë të tmerrshme. Unë nuk arrij ta kuptoj sot se çfarë është kjo dhunë që po i bëjnë kulturës shqiptare. Të gjithë e ruajnë kulturën, ndërsa ne e dhunojmë. Melosi i huaj në këngën shqiptare, një virus që e ka “sëmurë” këngën. Sot është dhunuar në mënyrë barbare muzika shqiptare. Edhe sikur të kishte investuar ndonjë njeri për ta përdhosur kaq shumë, nuk do t‘ia kishte arritur dot

*-Të dy djemtë tuaj janë artistë, të cilët sot zhvillojnë një aktivitet muzikor në Nju Jork, ndërsa një prej tyre u paraqit dhe në festivalin e fundit të RTSH. Çfarë mund të na thoni rreth aktivitetit të tyre muzikor?*

Kur unë emigrova i pari në Amerikë në vitin 1991, me vete pata marrë dhe djalin e madh Uliksin. I cili pas disa muajsh u kthye në Shqipëri, pasi kishte dhe provimet në konservator, dhe sapo u kthye më merr në telefon dhe më thotë: “babi mos bëj gabim të kthehesh”. Më pas erdhi ime shoqe dhe fëmijët. Pas ardhjes së tyre në Amerikë, menduam që ti shkollonim dhe ata kanë studiuar në shkollat më të mira të Nju Njorkut, ndërsa djali i dytë Fatrini mbaroi shkëlqyeshëm atje. I madhi hyri në një konservator  në Manhatan dhe aty ishte një pedagoge e njohur ruse, e cila e pyet se nga ishte dhe djali i thotë se ishte shqiptar dhe ajo u habit. Djali i madh Uliksi i filloi aty studimet ku dhe i mbaroi po aty, ndërsa djali i dytë Fatrini në fillim mbaroi shkollën “La Guardia” më pas ai u largua dhe filloi të çajë vetë në jetën e tij. Një natë na bie telefoni, dhe na thotë se kishte fituar një nga konkurset më të rëndësishme botërore mes 150 pianistëve të rinj në Manhatan dhe i dhanë të drejtën të luajë në Caringill Holl në sallën Isak Shterm. Ne nuk e besuam në fillim, por ishte e vërtetë. Në telefon na tha: “ Me datë 19 nëntor unë do të luaj në Caringill Holl”. Edhe djali i madh është bërë një talent në Amerikë, ndërsa i dyti ka bërë dhe muzikën e një filmi shqiptaro-amerikan, po ecin shumë mirë që të dy atje.

*-Këshilla juaj për dy djemtë tuaj në muzikë?*

Iu kam thënë: “Shkolla është arsim”.

*-Çfarë ju ka dhuruar deri tani karriera muzikore?* 

Isha një ditë në Pazar të Ri dhe ime shoqe po blinte zarzavate, aty dëgjoj disa njerëz që thirrën: “Ku je mo beu i Tironës”, qesha pak dhe ata më thonë: “A je Agim Krajka”?, po iu përgjigja unë. Ata më thanë : “Dëgjo, a i shikon këta pallate, le ti shesin dhe me ato para nuk bljenë dot emrin Agim Krajka”. Ishte një moment shumë emocionues. Para një jave po merrja pensionin dhe kishte radhë dhe u ula në një kafe, sapo hyra thirrën “O Gim Krajka....”. Jam i lumtur kam dy fëmijë, të cilët më kanë dhuruar momente të mrekullueshme në jetë, kam një bashkëshorte që ka qenë mbështetja ime kryesore.



Intervistoi: Julia Vrapi


http://www.sot.com.al/index.php?opti...ture&Itemid=59

----------


## Albo

*Agim Krajka: Arti në Shqipëri ka marrë fund*



Shqetësim për muzikën dhe këngëtarët e ditës së sotme shprehin disa emra të muzikës së lehtë shqiptare. Sipas kompozitorit të njohur Agim Krajka, muzika shqiptare ka humbur tabanin kombëtar dhe këngëtarët më shumë rëndësi i kushtojnë veshjes sesa muzikës. 

***

Të gjithë ata që duan ta takojnë kompozitorin e njohur Agim Krajka mund ta gjejnë çdo ditë te “Lemza”. Lokali juaj, i cili ka emrin e këngës suaj të parë në Festivalin e Radios. Pse ky emër, vetëm për shkak të këngës suaj të parë?

Lemza është emër i veçantë. Më habit fakti, që shikoj që janë mbushur lokalet me lloj -lloj emrash të huaj, emra të çuditshëm që nuk i merr vesh kush. “Lemza” është i veçantë, ka një histori të bukur në këngë, njerëzit e njohin këngën. Ndaj ky emër se ishte e lidhur dhe me krijimtarinë time, ishte një këngë që i takon vitit 1961. Kjo ka qenë dhe kënga ime e parë në festival që u prezantova, kënduar nga Veçe Zela. Pas këtij prezantimi, më pas konkurrova në festival me këngën “Djaloshi dhe shiu” kënduar po nga Vaçe Zela. Por më vjen keq, sepse sapo vihej kënga në radio u hiqte.

Ishin këngë që i këndonin dashurisë, por pse ndodhte kjo në ato vite, ndërkohë që ishin dhe dy këngët tuaja të para në festival?

I quanin si këngë të parakohshme, jepej urdhër nga lart ato vite, çfarë janë ato këngë që po na tërbojnë rininë. Kështu ndodhi pas “Lemzës” kur shkruajta këngën “Djaloshi dhe shiu”. Ndërsa në sallën e festivalit u bë nami për këngën, por e hoqën nga radio nuk e transmetonin më. Po kështu dhe këngën “Lemza” e rivunë në radio pesë muaj pasi e hoqën nga transmetimi. Kujtoj që po kaloja rrugës atë kohë dhe do shkoja të blija qumësht, por në një altoparlant aty pranë dëgjoj që thonë: pushoni se po këndohet kënga “Lemza”. Në atë moment gëzohem dhe i them, kjo është kënga ime.

Sa vjeç keni qenë në atë kohë kur sollët këto dy këngë, që dhe sot kanë mbetur të paharruara dhe vazhdojnë të këndohen nga publiku?

Kam qenë në moshën 23 -24 vjeçare. Pas festivalit këto këngë nuk i transmetonin më në radio, kur kalonin disa muaj më vonë jepeshin sërish. Ishin këngë të bukura, por partia atë kohë thoshte: janë këngë që po na degjenerojnë rininë.

Janë kënduar nga Vaçe Zela, por kur i propozuat këto këngë, si e priti ajo?

Unë njihesha me bashkëshortin e saj, kur ai më thotë një ditë: Agim pse nuk bën dhe ti një këngë, ti je dhe fizarmoniçist. Po e provoj i them. Shkruajta këngën dhe i them Vaçes, e cila thotë që dua ta dëgjoj. Kur e dëgjoi këngën, më thotë: ti nuk e di se çfarë ke bërë, po a ka gjë më të bukur se kjo këngë, “Lemzën” do ta këndoj unë. Kështu që kjo këngë u këndua nga Vaçja, por dhe më pas kur kisha këngën “Djaloshi dhe shiu” sërish ajo e këndoi në festival. Pas këtyre këngëve shkruajta dhe një tjetër këngë në mos gaboj, “Ne jemi katër” në festivalin e tretë apo të katërt. Por më pas duhet që të matesha shumë që unë të shkruaja këngë, sepse sipas asaj udhëheqje ishin të parakohshme, dhe e paguanin shtrenjtë dhe ata që e transmetonin. Më vonë pas këtyre viteve të para të festivalit, fillova të shkruaja këngë të tjera. Por ishte Vaçja ajo që më bëri të kompozoja këto këngë, shkruajta këngë për rininë në ato vite, por që i këndonte ajo. Edhe tek “Lemza” kam CD me këngët e mia dhe i vendos ndonjëherë.

Këto ditë është hapur në Galerinë Kombëtare të Arteve një ekspozitë me postera të filmit shqiptar, dhe aty ishin dhe filmat që ju keni shkruar muzikën e tyre. Filma të vlerësuar të kohës së Kinostudios. Çfarë mund të na thoni për këtë pjesë tjetër të artë të veprimtarisë suaj?

Kam shkruar muzikën e tetë filmave shqiptarë, përmend këtu filmin “Çifti i lumtur”, “Zonja nga qyteti”, “Shoqja nga fshati”, “Njësiti gueril”, “Në pyjet me borë ka jetë”, etj. Atë kohë ishte regjisori ai që vinte të propozonte muzikën, të jepte libretin e filmit dhe ne bashkë e vendosnim, por më shumë i linin në dorë kompozitorit. Shkruanim muzikën që e luante Orkestra e RTSH. Ishin nota muzike të hedhura me dorë në pentagram.

Por sot është shumë elektronika në muzikë?

Prandaj sot nuk mund t’i ndash dot. Janë të gjitha njëlloj kur flitet për muzikën. Më vjen keq ta them, por sot krijimtaria muzikore është kthyer në një gjendje të dhimbshme. Më thoni çfarë veprash apo këngësh po dëgjoni sot? Me çfarë krijimtarie muzikore po ushqehet rinia sot? Me muzikën e turmës. Sepse vetë ata që e shkruajnë atë janë pjesë e turmës, nuk janë masë e vetëdijshme, e ndërgjegjshme që i përket një kombi, që ka për detyrim të riprodhojë kulturën e atij populli. E kam thënë dhe më parë, Bonaparti thoshte: turma nuk di ku ka ardhur dhe nuk di ku do shkojë. Më thoni çfarë rinie të vetëdijshme keni.

Ju flisni për probleme, dhe keni reaguar herë pas here, por çfarë mund të na thoni kur kemi dhe kompozitorë të njohur që janë tërhequr nga skenat e festivaleve?

Janë tërhequr, sepse e shikojnë se çfarë çmohet apo nuk çmohet sot në turmë, sepse festivali transmetohet në popull. Kjo sepse janë edukuar me shije tjetër. Për çfarë të shkruash sot? Nuk ke për çfarë të shkruash.

Edhe ju vetë më herët jeni shprehur se keni këngë të shkruara, por pse nuk i prezantoni?

Kam këngë të shkruara më herët, por kujt i hyn në punë? Mund t’i hyjë në punë ndonjë këngëtareje për pasionin e vet, por as asaj nuk ia inçizojnë.

Përmendët pak më parë të drejtën e autorit. Sa shpresoni me ligjin e ri që është miratuar para disa ditësh?

E drejta e autorit në vend është një falsitet zyrtar. Jo vetëm unë, por dhe kolegë të mi që kanë shkruar këngë, filma, nuk janë shpërblyer sa duhet për të drejtën e autorit. Unë vetë jua kam thënë, 100 lekë të vjetra nuk kam marrë për këngët dhe kjo gjë do të vazhdojë. Ky sistem njeh vetëm foljen më jep, na nuk e njeh. Jua kam treguar rastin e Amerikës, që për atë muzikë që u përdor në film që e kisha shkruar unë, për dy ditë më erdhën 250 dollarë në shtëpi. Jam në Shqipëri dhe po shkoj 80 vjeç dhe nuk më paguajnë të drejtën e autorit për krijimtarinë time në muzikë. Nuk kam shpresa as te ligji i ri. Çdo gjë më duket pseudo. Fola pak më parë për filmat, por kanë qenë filma që regjisorët i kushtonin jetën atyre veprave njëlloj siç ne kompozitorët i dedikoheshim muzikës në ato vite. Por sot më thoni keni më vepra të tilla. Me keqardhje shikoj, që në art ka marrë fund gjithçka.

Pse e shikoni kaq të trishtë gjendjen në art?

E shikoj, sepse i tillë është realiteti që më imponohet. Unë jetoj këtu, jetoj me këtë popull. Një gjë dua t’ju them, shikoni keni shumë kanale televizive, të gjithë toponime të huaja i kanë emrat e tyre.

Në maj Shqipëria merr pjesë në Festivalin Europian. E keni dëgjuar këngën? Çfarë mendimi keni?

Nuk më duhet gjë, as nuk kam pasur interes për më shumë. Kjo sepse u lodha dhe u plaka, duke pritur për disa gjëra që në radhë të parë të ishin në shërbim të kombit tim, pastaj të neve që jemi marrë me krijimtarinë muzikore, por rezultati zero. Edhe nëse e kam ndjekur apo dëgjuar, e çfarë pastaj? Ajo këngë përfaqëson Shqipërinë? Mund të jetë këngë shumë e bukur, por bota e njeh Shqipërinë. Edhe kënga shqiptare, që të jetë shqiptare duhet të ketë rrënjën që të ketë ardhur nga shqiptarizmi. Jua kam thënë dhe më herët. Ishte Festivali Ndërkombëtar i Folklorit në Dizhon të Francës në vitet ’70, morën pjesë rreth 100 vende të botës, po kush e mori gjerdanin e artë? E mori kultura e popullit tim atë gjerdan të artë, Ansamblit Kombëtar vetëm iu vu në qafë ai gjerdan. Po më thoni ku është sot kjo kulturë?

Meqë po flisni për Ansamblin, ju keni dhe një krijimtari shumë të pasur. Si i kujtoni vitet tuaja kur punonit pranë Ansamblit të Shtetit?

Kam qenë me Ansamblin e Shtetit për 27 vite, dirigjent, kompozitor, etj. Por ama sot më vjen keq kur e shikoj në atë gjendje. Janë të mirë ata artistë aty, por janë shumë pak, duket sikur e mbajnë vetëm si për formë. Ka humbur shumë nga ai Ansambël, që ka qenë dikur. Po kush do t’ia dijë se çfarë gjendje është sot Ansambli. Pranë këtij Ansambli kam qenë deri në vitin 1990 kur më pas shkova në Amerikë. Sot ka ndryshuar sistemi, por është pseudosocializëm në gjithçka.

Nga e gjithë krijimtaria juaj, a veçoni këngë?

Nga gjithë ajo krijimtari muzikore, që unë kam shkruar në këngë, veçoj atë krijim të vitit 1987, ishte kënga që më dha çmim të parë. Por në 1990 largohem drejt Amerikës dhe u shkëputa nga krijimtaria këtu.

Para 26 vitesh ju niseni drejt Amerikës. Por çfarë kujtoni nga 1990, kur flasim për largimin tuaj?

Ne ishim një grup artistik në vitin 1990. Atje na mbajtën dhe qëndruam. Më pas mua më erdhi dhe Ami me djemtë, ku qëndruam për 17 vjet në Nju Jork.

Gjithë këto vite, si ishin për ju atje?

Kam punuar për 12 vite rresht në një restorant në Broduei me fizarmonikë. Jepja koncert çdo natë. Vinin dhe shumë artistë vetëm për të dëgjuar maestron. Në dy vitet e para unë kam punuar për shqiptarët, por gjatë asaj kohe në atë lokal më vodhën dy herë fizarmonikën. Ishin po shqiptarët që kishin inat dhe më vodhën fizarmonikën. Pas kësaj u detyrova të punoj në një tjetër lokal, ishte pronari me origjinë italiane dhe aty kam punuar për 12 vite me radhë.

Ju vetë jeni kompozitor, por keni dhe dy djemtë tuaj artistë. Një familje artistësh?

Djemtë e mi Uliksi dhe Fatrini janë me muzikën, kanë mbaruar studimet për piano. Fatrini ka dhënë koncert dhe në një nga sallat më të mëdha të Nju Jorkut, ka qenë një nga momentet më të rëndësishme të jetës sime. Koncerti u dha pasi ai fitoi një konkurs, ku ishin 125 pianistë nga gjithë bota dhe mori çmim të parë.

Një këshillë, që ju ua keni dhënë djemve tuaj?

Në doni të mirën bëni mirë, në doni të keqen bëni keq dhe do ta paguani menjëherë. Kjo ka qenë këshilla ime për ata në jetë.

Ndryshe nga disa artistë, që nuk kanë dashur që fëmijët e tyre të marrin rrugën e artit, ju keni investuar që ata të marrin këtë drejtim?

Kam investuar që ata të shkollohen dhe të marrin këtë edukim. Djali i madh, Uliksi, doli pianist ekselent, djali i dytë mori çmim dhe dha koncert në Nju Jork, ku unë nuk e besova.

Edhe bashkëshortja juaj, Ami, është artiste. Jeni një familje artistësh, të gjithë të vlerësuar në fushën e artit ku kontribuojnë. Si ndihesh?

Bashkëshortja ime, Ami, luan në violë. Por në Amerikë u formua në shumë drejtime. Bashkë të dy atje ne hapëm dhe një shkollë muzike, ku Ami filloi të jepte mësim. Ajo shkollë u mbyll kur erdhëm në Shqipëri.

Ju atje kishit një aktivitet tjetër në fushën e muzikës, kishit shkollën, pse u rikthyet në Shqipëri?

Breshka ferrën do. Si e gjeta ferrën? E lashë ferrë dhe e gjeta po ashtu. Por është vendi im. Vendi yt është vendi yt. Një cigare të të mungojë, nuk të vjen zor t’i kërkosh dikujt, je në vendin tënd, ke tradita dhe zakone. Por unë nuk e mendoja, që pas aq shumë vitesh që je në Amerikë do ta shikosh këtë vend aq të dhunuar. Lashë në 1990 një popull fukara, por e lashë me kodin e vet, traditën dhe muzikën e vet. Kur erdha pas 17 vjetësh, kishte ndryshuar shumë. Jam rikthyer në Tiranë më 2007. Kur jam larguar në Amerikë lashë një popull me traditën e tij, kishte kodin e tij, kulturën e vet, gjuhën e vet, por sot? Populli është kthyer në turmë.

E vazhdoni punën me mësimet private me të rinjtë në fizarmonikë?

Vazhdoj, vijnë të rinjtë, fillojnë shkollën pastaj…

Në gjykimin tuaj, si janë sot të rinjtë në këngë?

Zëri është meritë biologjike me të cilën lind njeriu. Po se ç’bën ti me zërin, ajo më pas është merita jote artistike. Por ama nga turma e madhe që dalin në skenë, shikoj që del aty me dy kitara dhe lloj -lloj muzike që nuk merret vesh, ndërsa dhe të rejat më shumë shikojnë se si do të jenë veshur se sa çfarë do këndojnë.

Larg muzikës, si e kalon ditën kompozitori Agim Krajka?

Kafen e pi te “Lemza” çdo mëngjes, pastaj një xhiro nga Pazari i Ri, blej për shtëpinë. Takoj diku tjetër një mik apo një shok, kështu kalon koha.

Jeni shprehur se gjithmonë jeni mbështetur në tabanin kombëtar. Por sa ju ka ndihmuar kjo në ato vite kur krijimtaria kontrollohej?

Është e vërtetë, që unë gjithmonë në krijimtarinë time jam mbështetur në tabanin tonë kombëtar. E njihja shumë mirë muzikën popullore dhe mbështetesha në atë krijimtari. Kam qenë vëllai i gjashtë motrave dhe im atë ishte llogaritar. Unë punoja me fizarmonikë shumë dhe shkoja punoja kudo duke i rënë fizarmonikës dhe e njihja shumë muzikën popullore. Më ka ndihmuar shumë kjo krijimtari, por është vlerë e popullit tim.

Një jetë e gjatë artistike, si ka qenë roli i bashkëshortes suaj në aktivitetin tuaj, sa ju ka ndihmuar?

Ami ka ditur me shumë mençuri dhe zgjuarsi, ka qenë një grua që më takon mua si Agim Krajka, plus vlerave të saj rridhte nga një familje aristrokate. Kur ikëm në Amerikë më pas iu lehtësuan problemet, nuk kishim më probleme nga ana ekonomike, më pas ajo filloi të merrej me muzikën dhe shkollën. Një grua që ka bërë shumë për mua.

I keni shkruar këngë?

Jo nuk i kam dedikuar këngë në veçanti, por të gjitha këngët e mia janë për dashurinë dhe ajo është aty. Në këtë pjesë të dashurisë merr pjesë dhe Ami.

***

*Jeta e kompozitorit Agim Krajka*

Lindi në Kavajë, më 3 maj 1937, në një familje me origjinë dibrane. Babai i tij ishte i apasionuar pas muzikës, dhe si amator luante në disa instrumente muzikore si violinë, mandolinë, fizarmonikë. Dashuria dhe pasioni për muzikën tek Agimi lindën që në fëmijëri, të cilën ia ushqeu edhe vetë babai i tij. Fizarmonika u bë shkak që vajti në Shtëpinë e Pionerit ku filloi të merrej seriozisht me të. Në vitin 1963 Agimi fillon studimet për teori e kompozicion. Degën e Kompozicionit e ka kryer nën drejtimin e të madhit Çesk Zadeja. Në vitin 1964 kalon pranë Ansamblit të Këngëve dhe Valleve popullore; në fillim si instrumentist e më pas si kompozitor e drejtues orkestre. Veprimtaria e tij muzikore është shumë e gjerë dhe përfshin një periudhë prej tri dekadash. Ka shkruar muzikë në shumë lloje dhe është bërë i famshëm si me muzikën e lehtë ashtu edhe më atë popullore, të përpunuar e orkestrale. Ka kompozuar mjaft pjesë orkestrale për fizarmonikë dhe me qindra këngë të muzikës së lehtë. Ka marrë pjesë në shumë festivale të muzikës deri në festivalet e fundit të pasviteve ‘90, duke filluar me këngën e famshme “Lemza”, kënduar nga Vaçe Zela në Festivalin e Parë të Këngës në Radio më 1961. Ai është nderuar me mbi 15 çmime të dyta, 3 çmime të treta dhe vetëm një çmim të parë në Festivalin e vitit 1987, me këngën “Nuk e harroj”, të kënduar nga motrat Libohova. –

“SOT”

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

_Me dashurine e madhe per kengen shqipe !_

----------


## sirena_adria

_...... I paperseritshem _

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

Muzika e Dashurise  - Maj 2013

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------

